# Orca Glue Experience? Cure time??



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm getting my new tank tomorrow and i'm going to need to glue a couple pieces of acrylic to the base of the tank and the seller has a tube of Orca Glue he's giving me with the tank. 

Does anyone know how long the cure time is for this stuff... i know it will be listed on the tube somewhere but i'm just trying to plan the build up and unfortunately patience is not one of my strong suits  

Obviously I don't want to chance harming my fish, but I also want to try and get this tank transfer done asap. I'm hoping that when i get home with the new tank, I can install the acrylic dividers, then tear down my 77 gallon and by the time I'm done that i could start filling the new tank. What are the chances i'd get away with that?


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

You can use this to fix leaks inside the aquarium even when its full of water. So I assume its fish safe. I tried to fix a leak in my 160 gal when it sprung a leak with this but it didnt work very well. Also i found it to be black in colour and messy to work with. JMHO.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

black and messy I can deal with, it will be on the base of the aquarium under the sand/substrate. It just has to have enough adhesion to hold the acyrlic barriers in place


thank you


----------

